# Which other websites?



## Anonymous (13 Feb 2007)

Hi all

I don't really spend much time on the web - too busy with other stuff

It is clear from some posts that some members spend a considerable time 'surfing' and I got to wondering, what are other members' regular sites?

Maybe we could start a sort of list of interesting/useful/fun/informative sites

If you think it's a good idea, post some links in the thread

Here are few I visit regularly(ish) that you might find interesting or useful - in no particular order

http://www.meade.com/photogallery/index.html

http://www.sciam.com/

http://www.newscientist.com/home.ns

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/blog/

http://www.ticketline.co.uk/

http://www.howstuffworks.com/index.htm

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/

http://www.migraine.org.uk/

http://www.metoperafamily.org/metopera/

http://www.xe.com/ucc/


----------



## LyNx (13 Feb 2007)

no wonder your website isn't finished :roll:


----------



## Paul Chapman (13 Feb 2007)

I don't spend much time surfing, but here are some that are good for my specific interests.

To keep abreast of what's going on, this has to be the best site ever
http://news.bbc.co.uk/

For photography (pictures not cameras)
http://www.magnumphotos.com/Archive/C.a ... 7O3R1VX08V

If you are interested in the history of Nikon cameras
http://www.mir.com.my/rb/photography/co ... /index.htm

If you like fountain pens, this place will sell you one and grind the nib to the shape you like
http://www.penfriend.co.uk/

These are my favoutite watches (even though I don't own one  ). When my son qualifies as a commercial pilot I would like to buy him one of their pilot's watches (if I have any money left by then :wink: )
https://www.iwc.ch/index-en.asp

If you like jazz, this is the place to go
http://www.ronniescotts.co.uk/

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Matt_S (13 Feb 2007)

Great idea!

http://www.treehugger.com

round of all environmental news, its an American site but has a lot of international stuff to and is just brilliant.[/url]


----------



## Matt_S (13 Feb 2007)

oops i can't use urls


----------



## RogerS (13 Feb 2007)

www.alt.se.. ..oops


----------



## SketchUp Guru (13 Feb 2007)

Matt, you've got your tags reversed. the one with the slash goes after the URL but all you really need to do is copy the link and paste it into your post.


----------



## DomValente (13 Feb 2007)

Paul Chapman":4wue36wo said:


> These are my favoutite watches (even though I don't own one  ). When my son qualifies as a commercial pilot I would like to buy him one of their pilot's watches (if I have any money left by then :wink: )
> https://www.iwc.ch/index-en.asp
> l



So would that be, If you need to ask the price you can't afford it watches.


----------



## Paul Chapman (13 Feb 2007)

DomValente":36sa10aa said:


> Paul Chapman":36sa10aa said:
> 
> 
> > These are my favoutite watches (even though I don't own one  ). When my son qualifies as a commercial pilot I would like to buy him one of their pilot's watches (if I have any money left by then :wink: )
> ...



More like, if you need to ask what it's going to cost you can't afford to train to become a commertcial pilot :lol: But hey, when you're up there it's really magic 8) 8) He's in Madrid at the moment doing one of the final bits of his training - wish I was there.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## RogerS (13 Feb 2007)

Talking of flying and pilots, this website is one of my favourites
http://www.pprune.org.uk/


----------



## Paul Chapman (13 Feb 2007)

Thanks Roger  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## RogerS (13 Feb 2007)

I forgot this one

http://www.e-goat.co.uk/ for all things RAF


----------



## Anonymous (14 Feb 2007)

I'm having a bit of a chuckle here! :lol: 

I'm certain that if all members of this (or any other) forum *REALLY* listed their favourite websites, some considerable embarassment would ensue!

Cheers
Brad


----------



## dedee (14 Feb 2007)

When I'm stuck at work and the crickets on www.cricinfo.com for ball by ball updates.

Andy


----------



## Anonymous (14 Feb 2007)

Matt_S":1ov0s50o said:


> oops i can't use urls



Tidied up :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (14 Feb 2007)

I like these 2 

http://capefalconkayak.com/
http://www.traditionalkayaks.com/

and this

http://home.online.no/~joeolavl/viking/index.htm

Very nice chair design's 

http://www.chaircreative.net/

Unusual choice for an old fart like myself

http://www.designspotter.com/archives.php

Distinctive saxe's

http://www.unmundodebambu.com.ar/pruebai.htm

and African harp's

http://www.coraconnection.com/

Theres lots of interesting stuff once you get away from the naff global commercial ones


----------



## Losos (14 Feb 2007)

Well here goes for a couple that some people may not have:-

If you're a *dog owner try this *(best I've found so far)

http://www.dogsey.com

If you happen to own *Newfoundlands:-*

http://www.thenewfoundlandclub.co.uk/

If you want to see why you *wouldn't EVER want to meet an expat in Prague:-*
http://www.expats.cz

and for model makers, good supplier, *but hardly a website*:-

http://www.squirestools.com/


----------



## Gill (23 Feb 2007)

I'm just becoming aware of how much good free software is available. It may not be cutting edge stuff, but it's more than adequate for most of us. My favourites are:

http://www.openoffice.org/ for word processing, spreadsheets, maths etc

http://www.gimp.org/ for a sophisticated graphics package

http://www.freeserifsoftware.com/ for a variety of graphics packages

http://www.inkscape.org/ for a very versatile vector graphics package

http://www.easy-share.com/ is a great online storage facility

http://www.nvu.com/index.php is a very user-friendly HTML editor

http://photobucket.com/ is the place where I store graphics online

http://www.giveawayoftheday.com/ for random free software

And there are some places that I just like to visit...

http://blog.360.yahoo.com/blog-zvH1yV48fr_n01kUDHNJIVP5 is Sue Mey's blog

http://www.radiotimes.com/tv/now.html tells me what's on telly.

http://www.scrollsawer.com/forum/index.php is great for scrollers

Gill


----------



## Chris Knight (23 Feb 2007)

Google books for stuff like this :-
http://tinyurl.com/2ndoph


----------



## Shultzy (23 Feb 2007)

These are a few I use

Currency Converter
http://www.xe.com/ucc/

Holidays
http://www.expedia.co.uk/

Money Saving Ideas
http://www.moneysavingexpert.com

Freeware
http://www.nonags.com/nonags/index.html

SnapFiles - download freeware and shareware software programs, fully reviewed and rated.
http://www.snapfiles.com/

Cheapest Fuel prices in your area
http://www.petrolprices.com/

The Freecycle Network
http://www.Freecycle.org
I haven't asked for any wood yet as I haven't anywhere to store it


----------

